# Meeting people from SAS in person



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you ever met up with someone from the boards in person? Did they meet, surpass or break your expectations? Mind sharing who it was? 

I met up with a girl I met at a different board once and it was such a let down. I decided that it's best to keep those worlds separated.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've met people from car forums, but never anyone from a mental health forum. There used to be meetups with people on here, but most of those people who went to them have left.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I was actually contemplating about going to a meetup that was scheduled today.
But of course I chickened out as usual.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep. It was fairly awkward lol but that's just because I suck at conversing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd have to know enough about the other person before meeting.

I guess it could kind of defeat the purpose of meeting someone because you talk and get to know each other after meeting.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't do that. It would probably be awkward and unless it leads to us meeting on a regular basis I don't see the point. Besides I'm not willing to drive further than an hour or two. I doubt anyone I'd be interested in meeting lives that close.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd consider it if it was somone I spoke to often on SAS, but no one else lives in my little corner of the world


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I'd consider it if it was somone I spoke to often on SAS, but no one else lives in my little corner of the world


Oh, I know that feeling brother.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess another question is,

*How long would you have to know someone/talk to them on SAS before meeting in person?*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've done it! It was fun. I would do it again, but only with members that have been around for a while and that I feel comfortable talking to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Met my first girlfriend on this site. I found it to be a great relationship but the long distance was too much for me. Around 2006 or so, there was a gathering set up in Southern California that I went to. I think there were a total of ten people. Was actually quite fun and if I lived closer, I would have gone to more of them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I was meant to meet an SAS friend last week, she was in my country, an hour away from where I live, and I couldn't get myself to do it. I've known her for about 3 years now, she's my best friend, in the real sense of the word. I also meant to meet a different SAS friend this past September, but I canceled that, too.

I'd love to meet a few people on here, but reality sucks...and I don't mean the distance, I mean my inability to be a fun person to hang out with.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes. Everything went okay. :blank


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> yes. Everything went okay. :blank


oh my gawd!!!!!! I'm so offended!!!!!!!1!!!!one!!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> oh my gawd!!!!!! I'm so offended!!!!!!!1!!!!one!!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

no. but i feel like one could be really awesome with the right mix of people. actually i almost know so.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I still think we should all form a village TBH.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


>


This makes me jealous.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I was meant to meet an SAS friend last week, she was in my country, an hour away from where I live, and I couldn't get myself to do it. I've known her for about 3 years now, she's my best friend, in the real sense of the word. I also meant to meet a different SAS friend this past September, but I canceled that, too.
> 
> I'd love to meet a few people on here, but reality sucks...*and I don't mean the distance, I mean my inability to be a fun person to hang out with*.


Why not give them the opportunity to judge for themselves?



tbyrfan said:


> oh my gawd!!!!!! I'm so offended!!!!!!!1!!!!one!!!!!!1!!!!





arnie said:


>


Aww, no way! This is too cute!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Quite a few, both in Aus and while overseas (Canada and the US). All went well and they were great to get along with. Would meet up with more however there seem to be none who are interested in meetups in my area.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't met anybody from these boards, but I have from others. I tend to get nervous meeting people off the internet at first but if they're someone I talk to regularly that goes away before long


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im actually trying to form a little group meet up on long island...kind of interested in meeting someone with sa

i plan to see two people so far...not sure if it will happen, but at least i got something going


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I would only meet if i talked to that person for a while and had an interest. I wouldn't just go meet people i dont know!

Seems kind of weird dont you think?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't imagine anything more awkward.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

arnie said:


>


Awww, so you 2 are a couple now?

I'd pee inside my tightey whities if i ever had a chance to meet someone.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

arnie said:


>


why are you guys in a hotel? :evil met my gf on here aswell and have gone to a couple meet ups.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone wanna come shoot hoops with me? Haha


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

CWe said:


> I would only meet if i talked to that person for a while and had an interest. I wouldn't just go meet people i dont know!
> 
> Seems kind of weird dont you think?


Yeah.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

There's a few SAS members who i'd love to meet if i wasn't so awkward and shy... I can't even imagine how horrible it would be for them if they met me now.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to a couple of meet-ups, and also met with someone from here. I found it painfully awkward, but I don't regret it--only sometimes when my brain keeps me awake at night recollecting all my embarrassing memories. I'm hoping to meet with someone I know a bit better, soon.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

HustleRose said:


> Have you ever met up with someone from the boards in person? Did they meet, surpass or break your expectations? Mind sharing who it was?
> 
> I met up with a girl I met at a different board once and it was such a let down. I decided that it's best to keep those worlds separated.


 I think I'd probably do it if I hadn't had so many political arguments with people from SAS. I wouldn't mind meeting some of the people from here but I would not take the chance of meeting someone who hates me.

Unfortunately, a lot of people are not all that friendly once you get to know them. Myself included. It would be very uncomfortable to be in a group of people in real life having some of the discussions we have here.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, it was cool and now we hang out a lot.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I met about 15+ different people from this forum. All cool people to me. Only one of them was an a-hole. Other than that. Everybody was cool and good. Most of them I have met are on my SAS friends list. We hang out time to time.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm always surprised at how many people meet up from this forum. This is only like the third I've belonged to, lol, so I don't have good statistical knowledge, but it seems like a lot. I have, and talked to a couple of people who have.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I met up once with a girl who used to post here. She wasn't a regular, though. I think she only made a username to meetup with people.
She was really cool and we became friends, but then she began developing feelings for me that I didn't reciprocate and she distanced herself. This was a loooong time ago, though. I had a different username, which I can't even remember. 

When I lived in Florida I planned to meetup with a guy from the boards, but it never happened. I'm glad that I didn't, too, because I was 18 and he was 32 or 35... :um


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Never met anyone on here, everyone's too far. 
Met people on other sites besides the few crazies, it was pretty chill.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never met anyone from SAS is in person.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Even if there's a meet-up, I won't show up. *shrugs*


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

VickieKitties said:


> Yeah, it was cool and now we hang out a lot.





rombow said:


> I met about 15+ different people from this forum. All cool people to me. Only one of them was an a-hole. Other than that. Everybody was cool and good. Most of them I have met are on my SAS friends list. We hang out time to time.





Barette said:


> I'm always surprised at how many people meet up from this forum. This is only like the third I've belonged to, lol, so I don't have good statistical knowledge, but it seems like a lot. I have, and talked to a couple of people who have.





AllToAll said:


> I met up once with a girl who used to post here. She wasn't a regular, though. I think she only made a username to meetup with people.
> She was really cool and we became friends, but then she began developing feelings for me that I didn't reciprocate and she distanced herself. This was a loooong time ago, though. I had a different username, which I can't even remember.
> 
> When I lived in Florida I planned to meetup with a guy from the boards, but it never happened. I'm glad that I didn't, too, because I was 18 and he was 32 or 35... :um


Who did you guys meet with?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't go meeting anyone on the internet until i decided that i knew them really well and that i really, really really liked them. I can't say that i know anyone here enough to want to meet them. I've met a couple people off the internet before, years ago. I ended up not liking those people at all in person and they ended up not liking me. But i would still do it again, if i found someone i liked enough who wanted to do it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes there are a few i'd like to meet.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I met one person..and they never come on here anymore and yeah didn't work out. The person that still has my book..ugh. I want to meet a lot of people..too bad everyone is up north/the west/ Canada.....whyyyyy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't met anyone from here. This one guy was supposed to meet me but quit talking to me. When he started talking to me again, he said he promised he would come down here and see me but he quit talking to me again and we haven't talked in 3 1/2 months now. I guess he's just at a really depressing time in his life that he didn't want to meet me. So, I can understand that. It was probably for the best.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I haven't met anyone from here. This one guy was supposed to meet me but quit talking to me. Whken he started talking to me again, he said he promised he would come down here and see me but he quit talking to me again and we haven't talked in 3 1/2 months now. I guess he's just at a really depressing time in his life that he didn't want to meet me. So, I can understand that. It was probably for the best.


I'd like to met you Shel.... Ok I am just after some of your apple pie


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I almost did once...Went to the place but forgot my phone and freaked out. I couldn't get out of the car. After an hour of arguing and crying my mum finally took me home. Wanted to crawl in a hole and die that day.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

Meeting people sounds like fun, but I live on an isolated rock.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I met one person..and they never come on here anymore and yeah didn't work out. The person that still has my book..ugh. I want to meet a lot of people..too bad everyone is up north/the west/ Canada.....whyyyyy


Everyone that you want to meet anyway.

Some of us are closer, but we haven't talked at all, and it might be weird.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

And1 ellis said:


> Anyone wanna come shoot hoops with me? Haha


Whereabouts you from? There can't be many basketball players from England on here so I doubt you'll find anyone near you.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

I would meet people from here. But i don't live near anyone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I'd like to met you Shel.... Ok I am just after some of your apple pie


So, ya just want to meet me for my pie? >:] lol Just kidding. I've had people say they want to meet me but no one does. It's all good.  It would be nice to meet some people from here. Even if it was just a one time thing, it would still be awesome.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> So, ya just want to meet me for my pie? >:] lol Just kidding. I've had people say they want to meet me but no one does. It's all good.  It would be nice to meet some people from here. Even if it was just a one time thing, it would still be awesome.


I am just joking about the pie,course I'd like to met you Shel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I am just joking about the pie,course I'd like to met you Shel


I was just joking, too. xD I'd still give you an apple pie. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

oo nice


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I've gone to a few meetups, and I met a really good friend from here. We hung out quite a bit for like 2-3 years, then he moved to California. He actually met his girl friend from here. He's coming back to where I live for a little bit in January, so I'm excited to hangout with him, again.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dude so many more people have met than I thought had!


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I met two people from here. I regret meeting one of them.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i would love to meet people from here but i doubt anyone would want to meet me, and as soon as they did, they'd probably regret it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

To all the people saying that one of the persons they met was bad, what was bad about them?


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

No, never. Nobody lives near me--it's like everybody on SAS is in New York or California or Canada or the UK... :stu Where are the socially anxious people where _I_ live?
Even if I didn't live in the middle of nowhere I doubt I'd be courageous enough to meet someone.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> Have you ever met up with someone from the boards in person? Did they meet, surpass or break your expectations? Mind sharing who it was?
> 
> I met up with a girl I met at a different board once and it was such a let down. I decided that it's best to keep those worlds separated.


I haven't yet but I would love. Really looking forward to it. There's some really nice people here


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I've never met anyone on here. But I only found this place a week ago so my expectations are not set too high. I'd probably be in the 'I regret meeting this person category'. I'm VERY boring. VERY, *VERY* boring.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> To all the people saying that one of the persons they met was bad, what was bad about them?


Yeah, I'm wondering that too. Were they really anxious or were they creepy or what?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Barette said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering that too. Were they really anxious or were they creepy or what?


People hype themselves up to make the person something they are not and then when they finally meet they are disappointed. Or people have different personalities online than they do offline. Or they are not physically as attractive as they seemed to appear online, in the case of SAS romantic encounters, or even some sort of precursor to that type of meeting.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> People hype themselves up to make the person something they are not and then when they finally meet they are disappointed. Or people have different personalities online than they do offline. Or they are not physically as attractive as they seemed to appear online, in the case of SAS romantic encounters, or even some sort of precursor to that type of meeting.


That makes sense. When I hear about people meeting on the internet and things not working out my mind goes straight to, like, Lifetime movie torture dungeon crazy pervert type stuff.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Barette said:


> That makes sense. When I hear about people meeting on the internet and things not working out my mind goes straight to, like, Lifetime movie torture dungeon crazy pervert type stuff.


You mean to tell me that some people aren't into that?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> You mean to tell me that some people aren't into that?


Well personally that sounds like an ideal outcome, but I suppose some people aren't into it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Barette said:


> Well personally that sounds like an ideal outcome, but I suppose some people aren't into it.


Weirdos.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Barette said:


> That makes sense. When I hear about people meeting on the internet and things not working out my mind goes straight to, like, Lifetime movie torture dungeon crazy pervert type stuff.


It would be a once in a lifetime experience ...


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> Have you ever met up with someone from the boards in person? Did they meet, surpass or break your expectations? Mind sharing who it was?
> 
> I met up with a girl I met at a different board once and it was such a let down. I decided that it's best to keep those worlds separated.


I would try to, but people from Wellington are pretty few and far between. I've only found like two people, one hasn't been on for a year and the other is out of my age range and any form of real life relationship (even not romantic) would be meaningless.

So, I would probably try to if I found someone nice and around my age on the website who lives relatively near me, after making friends with them online for a few weeks/months, but the probability of this happening is too close to zero to even bother considering.

Put differently, I am S.O.L.

The pictures of Arnie and Tbyrfan kind of brought a happy tear to my eye, cause I was going through some of your older public correspondence the other day (out of curiosity). Best wishes to you two!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nono441 said:


> The pictures of Arnie and Tbyrfan kind of brought a happy tear to my eye, cause I was going through some of your older public correspondence the other day (out of curiosity). Best wishes to you two!


Thank you. 

I was really afraid to meet up with people on SAS at first, but I just went for it and i'm glad I did.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Barette said:


> Dude so many more people have met than I thought had!


Yeah I'm really surprised. I never imagined so many people would be willing to go see someone they've only interacted with on the internet. Is it really so common? No one I know irl has done this as far as I've heard.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

creasy said:


> Yeah I'm really surprised. I never imagined so many people would be willing to go see someone they've only interacted with on the internet. Is it really so common? No one I know irl has done this as far as I've heard.


When you get comfortable enough and brave enough, it's a risk that you're willing to take.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

little toaster said:


> When you get comfortable enough and brave enough, it's a risk that you're willing to take.


I don't mean being afraid to do it. I mean...why do it. If the person lives in the same state/province/whatever I can understand. But spending money and time to travel hundreds of miles to meet a person once who you may not even like seems a waste to me, and pretty desperate to be honest. No offense to anyone who's done it.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Whereabouts you from? There can't be many basketball players from England on here so I doubt you'll find anyone near you.


Haha I was kinda joking but I'm sure socially anxious bball players from England are 1 in a million Ahaha.

I live near Manchester


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

creasy said:


> But spending money and time to travel hundreds of miles to meet a person once who you may not even like seems a waste to me, and pretty desperate to be honest. No offense to anyone who's done it.


Maybe if you have another purpose to be in that area, it's not as big of a deal. (Like family visits or a professional conference)


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

btw, at least one meetup must come of this thread.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

enfield said:


> btw, at least one meetup must come of this thread.


Yes! I want to hear stories, everyone! :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

creasy said:


> Yeah I'm really surprised. I never imagined so many people would be willing to go see someone they've only interacted with on the internet. Is it really so common? No one I know irl has done this as far as I've heard.


If you talk on skype it's almost like talking face to face IRL with that person. Do it for hours and hours and you will be comfortable with them by the time you meet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

arnie said:


> If you talk on skype it's almost like talking face to face IRL with that person. Do it for hours and hours and you will be comfortable with them by the time you meet.


So far I've only gotten to do the IM part without video


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

from this forum, no. since I'm overseas, although I do know some members in the same country and one member actually works not so far from where I live.

do it though, interacting in real life is better since you hear their tone, their face and expression, and there's always something to talk to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I met one person from here at a social anxiety meetup. I figured out who they are later because of the username. I didn't know at the time. 

There were a couple others that wanted to meet up but they don't really post very much and I'm lazy so I never met them. It is hard for me to get motivated to meet someone if I don't really know much about them. I suppose I'm a bit picky. Just living in the same area and having social anxiety is not enough. 

Seems most of the people that I want to meet live far away and the ones that are close don't post much at all.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

what is enough


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> what is enough


I have to really want to meet them. Feel like I'd have something to talk about with them. And many on this site are way too young. Not really interested in friends that are under the age of 24 or 25 or so. I don't mind chatting with them on here but in person is another story.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I have to really want to meet them. Feel like I'd have something to talk about with them. And many on this site are way too young. Not really interested in friends that are under the age of 24 or 25 or so. I don't mind chatting with them on here but in person is another story.


Am I a joke, your knight or your brother? What am I to you? Do you look down on me 'cause I'm younger? Do you think that I don't understand?


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I could see myself doing this eventually. Only after communicating with the person for a while though. If I get along with the person, at least we will have something to talk about.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I never meet online friends, but I would do that if there's any chance, maybe in a small group.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Yeah, I've never met anyone on here. But I only found this place a week ago so my expectations are not set too high. I'd probably be in the 'I regret meeting this person category'. I'm VERY boring. VERY, *VERY* boring.


If I ever was going to meet anyone here,your one of the two people I'd like to meet. It's hard to explain, but I just have a feeling that you'd be worth meeting.
Even if it doesn't go well, we could at least be very boring together.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Luvere said:


> If I ever was going to meet anyone here,your one of the two people I'd like to meet. It's hard to explain, but I just have a feeling that you'd be worth meeting.
> Even if it doesn't go well, we could at least be very boring together.


Thanks! That's awesome.

I'm an alright dude. Just rather boring...and socially anxious. Haha.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

It would be nice but I have no way of meeting people on sas cuz i cant drive no one lives where i live anyways


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I would love to meet some more peeps from here. Too bad I live on an island in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I actually thought more had met.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> I actually thought more had met.


Probably true, but they haven't come back to say anything.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

little toaster said:


> Probably true, but they haven't come back to say anything.


Its hard to come back and say something when you're locked in a cellar dungeon.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

creasy said:


> I don't mean being afraid to do it. I mean...why do it. If the person lives in the same state/province/whatever I can understand. But spending money and time to travel hundreds of miles to meet a person once who you may not even like seems a waste to me, and pretty desperate to be honest. No offense to anyone who's done it.


Social anxiety often makes it a lot harder to form relationships of any substance with people. So when you happen to meet someone on the internet who you can connect to or relate to, it can seem worth it. In a romantic sense, it's possible to gauge how well you're going to be able to get on with someone through conversing with skype or whatever.

I met my first girlfriend here, over two years ago. We met up a couple of times, but it was horribly long distance (~4000 miles). I don't regret it, but I was naive in my decisions. Meeting up was lovely, but there's a certain pressure to get along with someone when you've spent so much money travelling to meet them.

I think it can potentially be a really rewarding experience but the circumstances need to be right, regardless of whether it's a romantic or a platonic context.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm new here so haven't met anyone IRL, but I would try to if there was an English meet up, it could be a great thing


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


>












From reading your posts in the past (in a none creeper way of course :b) both of you seem like such nice people. Congrats to the both of ya.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Met 7 people from here.

All cool people, but the thing that stuck with me the most is that we are all about as different from eachother here as anyone else who didnt suffer from SA would be. What I mean is, I joined up to this site thinking I would find people like me, but I found out when I met people that SA is not some magic limiting factor which defines the most important parts of people


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It would be cool to meetup with some people on here but most people on here live in England, the US, Canada and Australia so I don't know if it will ever happen. I don't really know that many people on here anyway because I'm too lazy to send out PMs and start up a conversation.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

2 peoples


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

No, but I'm planning to. 
The thought still terrifies me, especially seeing as many people have met up and found they didn't like one another as people. D: 
I don't ever worry that I wont like another person , but that they wont like me. I am a lot more quiet in real life.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I started a relationship with someone from here. I met him and it was amazing. I didn't really know I was going to date him. It doesn't really matter now because he's awesome. He's coming the Sunday after the next one. I am so ecstatic. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

It would be fun to meet up with people, but I think I would either bore them or scare them away.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

ya i'd say over the (almost) 3 years i've been on here, i've met up with at least 15 SAS members, all at different times. In fact, i met up with 3 members 2 weekends ago. I've been to 6 'offical' SAS meetups.

I must admit, everyone was lovely, but as NoIce has said, i am surprised at how different everyone is; in terms of personality and behaviour, cos it made me realise that SA doesn't just affect one type of personality, it can affect a range of people from different backgrounds.

Our meetups usually revolve around alcohol - meeting in a pub (and then onto a pub crawl/nightclub if people are up for it), yeah good ol' stereotypical Irish :b


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

All my friends are in different countries or states :/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> To all the people saying that one of the persons they met was bad, what was bad about them?


Hopefully he doesn't come here anymore but I think he wanted a relationship and I didn't and didn't see him in that way. That's maybe why it didn't work out.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

There was a girl from this site who contacted me because she lived close and wanted to get together. I was ok with it (I had never met someone else who claimed to have social anxiety), and even made cookies to bring to her house when we met, but I don't know what happened. She texted me saying she was having all these problems with her husband, and that she couldn't meet. I haven't spoken to her since. I ended up eating all the cookies.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know it sounds fun, but I'm way to much of a scaredy cat to met up with people I don't know & have never met irl. Maybe one possible day in this lifetime who knows. Lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I would be open to it, but it would have to be with someone I knew well enough to feel comfortable hanging out with. There aren't a lot of people in my area though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd be happy to meet anyone from SAS, whether they're boring or not. It would be mean of me to not want to be around someone because they're boring.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I don't know it sounds fun, but I'm way to much of a scaredy cat to met up with people I don't know & have never met irl. Maybe one possible day in this lifetime who knows. Lol


Yeah, maybe at your age is best you don't meet anybody from this site or any other site in real life.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*awks*


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> *awks*


I say that because i have a daughter and i wouldn't want her to meet up with anybody she talks to on the internet.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd like to do it but it would be painfully awkward.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

thomasjune said:


> Yeah, maybe at your age is best you don't meet anybody from this site or any other site in real life.


I'm turning 18 next month so I'm not totally young lol, but I do appreciate the concern so thank you.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've met 1 person. It wasn't awkward for me because I'd been friends with said person for a while and already had an idea what they'd be like. It was surreal to finally see them in person. Almost like meeting a celebrity. I had a great time and would definitely be up for more meet ups. I don't think there's much going on where I live though.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have actually met up with many people from this site. I won't bother naming them because none of you would probably know who they are anyway :


EDIT: some meetings surpassed my expectations, some were at the same level, and a few were below my expectations.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No I've never met with anyone I've known on the net.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I did it, I talk to him on the phone, I don't hang out with him even though he lives 1.5 hours away, I wouldn't want to anyway


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

An SASer was visiting my town in the summer and we had plans to meet up, but I backed out ops I do not trust myself to make anymore Internet meetup plans... My bail rate is probably 75%+ for even people I know in person.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> I'd totally meet all y'all but you guys live to far


I live in AZ too ^^ but you live in Yuma right? Farrrr xD

(I didn't stalk you btw, i saw your post in the group. I promise! lol)

But yeah there are a few people I'd like to meet with some day if fate permitted. Definitely something I'd do on a more the more you know the person basis.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Come and live in Tasmania and you will not have this problem.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> I'd totally meet all y'all but you guys live to far


I took a flight to meet someone. :yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess if they're in my area. There's a new In-and-Out finally being built where I live and we can go there. And then we can go up on the sand dunes.


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm still new to the site so barely just found some one in the same city but in the real world I've only meet one girl with it she seemed to be handling it well inspired me because shes younger than me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I've met one person, would like to meet more. I'll be terrified, but I have to push myself.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never met anyone from here, though there are a number of people from NJ. Maybe in 2013...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nahhhhhhhhh,,, not looking for friends


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yh it was fun, a little akward but atleast i didn't have to lie about my social life


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No I haven't but I wouldn't mind to


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I find it a bit strange meeting people off the internet, I'm not saying its wrong but just a bit strange lol.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> I guess if they're in my area. There's a new In-and-Out finally being built where I live and we can go there. And then we can go up on the sand dunes.


sand dunes? are you close by pismo beach/nipomo?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I think I'd probably do it if I hadn't had so many political arguments with people from SAS. I wouldn't mind meeting some of the people from here but I would not take the chance of meeting someone who hates me.
> 
> Unfortunately, a lot of people are not all that friendly once you get to know them. Myself included. It would be very uncomfortable to be in a group of people in real life having some of the discussions we have here.


 This is why am not sure SAS is actually GOOD for people's mental health. I DID suggest shutting down S&C but you were one of the ones who wanted it kept open. Why? If it's making you think that people here hate you??


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> sand dunes? are you close by pismo beach/nipomo?


I live in the Monterey county. This is a little nice piece of work somebody made on the dunes. I didn't take that picture. I found it on the Monterey subreddit on Reddit. I would have loved to see that.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Social anxiety often makes it a lot harder to form relationships of any substance with people. So when you happen to meet someone on the internet who you can connect to or relate to, it can seem worth it. In a romantic sense, it's possible to gauge how well you're going to be able to get on with someone through conversing with skype or whatever.
> 
> I met my first girlfriend here, over two years ago. We met up a couple of times, but it was horribly long distance (~4000 miles). I don't regret it, but I was naive in my decisions. Meeting up was lovely, but there's a certain pressure to get along with someone when you've spent so much money travelling to meet them.
> 
> I think it can potentially be a really rewarding experience but the circumstances need to be right, regardless of whether it's a romantic or a platonic context.


I don't believe my eyes!! kiirby wrote "romantic sense" :b :idea


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> I find it a bit strange meeting people off the internet, I'm not saying its wrong but just a bit strange lol.


...and a bit creepy, weird and dangerous.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

thomasjune said:


> ...and a bit creepy, weird and dangerous.


aw dont be like that. ive met people on this site IRL before (and bailed on some too because of the anxiety) and all of them have been nice and pleasant. a desire to meet and interact with people who you feel are similar to yourself isnt creepy or weird.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> I live in the Monterey county. This is a little nice piece of work somebody made on the dunes. I didn't take that picture. I found it on the Monterey subreddit on Reddit. I would have loved to see that.


ohh u are up central/north cal, lmao they would draw that on the sand. yea ive been to the dunes by pismo, its pretty fun driving around in a quad down there


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

SPC said:


> aw dont be like that. ive met people on this site IRL before (and bailed on some too because of the anxiety) and all of them have been nice and pleasant. a desire to meet and interact with people who you feel are similar to yourself isnt creepy or weird.


I was mostly talking about people on the internet (other sites) but yeah you're right, most people here do seem nice/kind.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Meeting someone soon.


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't meet anyone on here, but I'm open to it since I have tried dating websites before. Just as long as they live in or around my area.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd be thrilled if I could meet someone in person from SAS.
It's one of my wishes surely.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't meet persons from SAS as they aren't (many) in my area, but I would do that. But I met another SA persons from my city like 4 times.

So who wants to meet up with me ?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Mandachii said:


> I haven't meet anyone on here, but I'm open to it since I have tried dating websites before. Just as long as they live in or around my area.


Do you live in Toronto? If so, there are meetups every now and then.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/toronto-peeps-99503/


----------

